# Show us your frogs?



## cwtiger (Nov 23, 2013)

This has most likely been done before but after a quick look couldn't find the thread. I thought I would share my frogs not the best pictures sorry. I have green tree frogs, white lipped tree frogs, red eyed tree frogs and a bleating tree frog.


----------



## AussieBen (Nov 24, 2013)

They look great cwtiger. Can't wait to get our frog collection happening.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 24, 2013)

yay! I have 6 gtf and 7 mags.


----------



## steampunk (Nov 27, 2013)

I have two, but this one likes to pose more


----------



## cwtiger (Dec 1, 2013)

Lovely frogs guys. I wish I could get more they are just wonderful and give lots of enjoyment. Love to hear them all compete when croaking


----------



## Jackrabbit (Dec 2, 2013)

cwtiger said:


> Love to hear them all compete when croaking



i have three and not so much when you are trying to watch TV and they decide to start up for a while. My daughter reckons they listen to her when she yells at them to stop.


----------



## Chris82 (Dec 2, 2013)

Couple of my mags


----------



## cwtiger (Dec 15, 2013)

It is funny how that happens. Certian songs set my off sometimes. Espcially the red eyes. A couple of the babies gtf well one year old now roughly are starting to croak then the adult about 8yrs gtf will croak and out do them all. Will have to take a recording one day and see if I can upload it.


----------

